# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Dr Feller New York Hair Transplant

## chrisdav

Hello everyone

I am a newbie to the hair transplant forums but I have been discretely browsing and reading various posts over a period of time, so I thought there is no better way to start my account with a post regarding my recent hair transplant repair surgery.

I live in England and had been planning for a long while to get my hair repaired, due to two poor previous surgeries.

The first one was FUT with Norton clinic and 2nd was FUE with Fueclinics with a certain Mr Isherwood being attached to both of these clinics. 

I cannot stress enough do not touch these clinics with a barge pole and due to being, young, naïve and a little impatient at the time, left me with a large hole in my back pocket when I was earning very little money, poor scarring, negligible hair growth and wasted donor hair and even mental scarring as it leaves you questioning is this whole industry brutal? and is it possible to achieve the desired result?

However, I believed it was more beneficial to take my time to research, analyse and gain a broader understanding of what was required and also to remain positive and upbeat.

I stumbled across Spex by chance and had a look at his site.
My morale was boosted instantlaously as I had found it so difficult to find a valuable source of information, which after digesting, then led me to the forums.

After studying the forums, I decided to check all the doctors listed and within a short period of time, I had condensed my choice down to around five doctors and conjectured that I would have to look further than the UK, mainly to the USA and Canada.

Having discovered this valuable source of information, I thought it was imperative that I purchased Spex latest project Maximum hair Minimum Loss and things began to be a lot clearer, with everything falling into place methodically after that.

Soon after this, I embarked on a consultation in London to see Dr Lindsey and also have a quick chat with Spex.  I was thoroughly impressed with the both of the above and in particular Spexs hair. I would have never guessed in a million years that he had had a hair transplant and his hair was awesome.

After some more thinking and reflecting, I had whittled it down to Dr Feller and Hasson&Wong.

The videos were very appealing for Hasson & Wong but due to a combination of rave reviews of patients feedback on the forums, visual before and after results and the fact Spex, being a young english man like myself, who had had his hair repaired by Dr Feller, I thought it was the right decision for me.

I was originally quoted 1000 grafts for my repair but I decided to pay for 1250 grafts as I had an online consultation which is not the same as a face to face.

Having never flown on a plane for longer than 3 hours, I was a little apprehensive at first but I obviously realised what I felt I needed to do. I flew with Virgin Atlantic and it was brilliant, service was impeccable and I was had plenty to occupy myself with, watching 3 and half films and only managing to get to 16,000 on who wants to be a millionaire game. 

I booked into the Ramada hotel which was ok and was only about 5 minutes from the clinic. 

On the day of the surgery, I got there early in the morning, about half an hour early to be pleasantly greeted by Dr Feller.

After filling out a couple of forms, he looked over my hair and basically confirmed to me everything I actually wanted to hear, with myself feeling very happy with his analysis and reasoning with a definitive plan of action.

Within 5 minutes, I was sat in the surgery chair. I decided on fut as the density was the most important factor to me and this would generate a better yield.

Dr Feller is very likeable guy, funny, extremely intelligent and I enjoyed talking to him.

 I felt welcome and at ease by him and his assistants, who were all very friendly, hardworking and extremely professional, which resulted with the whole operation going very smoothly with no pain.

When I actually looked at what he had done properly, I was amazed and highly content.

After I had eaten some lunch, he confirmed that he had actually put in 1900 grafts into my head, when in fact; I had only payed for 1250. I must have caught him on a good day or something but I was ever so pleased that I made the trip and cannot speak highly enough of him and his staff.

I do owe a large amount of gratitude to Spex and I am forever grateful for his advice as he has always been honest, contactable and willing to help.

I am extremely optimistic with the results and cannot wait for the gradual process to commence. If anyone would like to contact me, I am willing to share my experience, as I am just a normal genuine guy who wants to keep his hair.

----------


## Spex

Hi mate - glad your back safe and sound. Boom 1900 grafts for the price of 1250 ! Nice!

Heal and grow well and i will endeavour to get your pics up when they are on the system 

A pleasure helping you throughout the process and glad you found my project of use.

Best 
Spex

----------


## chrisdav



----------


## chrisdav

more pictures

----------


## santhosh443

I have a similar hairline like you. are you experiencing any shock loss after the surgery. Can you please post a pic of you donar area if possible

----------


## chrisdav

Well i am a week out of surgery but i wouldn't currently say i was experiencing any shock loss. 

My donor hair is above average density and the failed 2 poor previous surgeries resulted in little of this being used fortunately.

Have you got similar hair characteristics to me?

----------


## JudeL

that's great that you didn't have to shave your head- - I was under the impression, shaving all the hair was necessary?

How long until your head looks normal, meaning people can't tell you've had the surgery?

----------


## chrisdav

Well i will keep you posted of my progress at certain stages post surgery.

I am having my staples out tomorrow as its day 10, so i will post some new  pictures in the next few days.

I have had the majority of my frontal hair shaved, that bit at the front i can brush forward but that is very strong native hair and didn't need any work doing on, but every case is different depending on the size of the procedure and where your hair loss is.

Again depends on your individual situation, i have taken time off and studying at the moment, but if i go out, i just wear a baggy baseball cap, so its easy really  :Smile:

----------


## sausage

Hi chrisdav I clicked on your link to get here from the other forum we were on.

I am a little confused, your hair didn't look that bad before surgery. It looks like you could have styled it to pretty much cover up the thin hair at the front, but I guess if your not happy with it then fair do's.

I understand you had previous surgeries that you say were not up to standard.

I can see before surgery your hair looks to be thinning at the front....I assume this thin looking hair is the hair you had transplanted in previous surgeries and you chose to have this recent surgery to thicken it up? It looks like the surgeon has shaved the front part of your hair so he could see where the scalp needed filling in.

Is this correct?

Do you have some current photos?

Are you happy with the result?

Thanks.

----------


## chrisdav

My hair wasn't bad in comparison to some people but it is all relative.

Generally, i prefer to have my hair up at the front.

I could style my hair and cover it yes, but baldness is generally progressive.

My native hair is pretty thick and I had my hairline brought forward slightly.

The forelock was strengthened but also the corner areas which had most recession.

I am currently 3 months out so not much has changed but it takes a minimum of 12 months even up to 18 months to see the full result from your surgery. 

The new hairs only start to come through after 3 months and even then it's a very long process for them all to come through and thicken(The saying of 'going bald backwards').

It's early days in my repair of my hair but after two bad experiences in the Uk,after several months of research I travelled to see Dr Feller in New York.

A lot of the men regularly travel abroad now for hair transplants as the Uk has a poor reputation.

----------


## sausage

How come Wayne Rooney's hair worked straight away. His grafts did not disappear as far as I remember, if they did they grew back within weeks.

Is that unusual?

----------


## chrisdav

After a hair transplant procedure, the transplanted hair begins to shed at 10 to 14 days and the hairs goes into a dormant phase.

Then at around 3-4 months, growth begins as fine hairs that begin to thicken over time. 

Full result can be seen at 12-18 months.

Occasionally, the transplanted hair does not shed like Wayne Rooney by the look of it, and will carry on growing.

----------


## chrisdav

It is now 20 weeks from my hair transplant with Dr Feller in New York.

I had some pictures taken yesterday to show where I currently am.

I saw a forum member on another forum with their pictures arranged side by side, so I sent Spex across my pics and he rearranged them for me.

I am very happy with the current progress, as it is 5 months and still early days, with a lot more growth,maturing and thickening to come.

----------


## Spex

Coming along nicely   :Cool: 

Grow well!
Spex

----------


## justeone

Looks like some clean work! I bet you will have a great outcome . 
take care!!

----------


## Gandolf

Looks like you already have quite a bit of growth in those hairline corners, I'm sure it will be fun watching it come in more and more for the next 6-12 months.

----------


## m261978

wow - you had a really good job done there.

----------


## rlucas

Looks very good and good to know Dr. Feller and his staff did such a nice job.  Can I ask if you are still taking propecia or something similar and how long (number of days/week) did it take for the redness, scabbing to subside?

----------


## chrisdav

The redness took about 3 to 4 months from memory to completely disappear but it did fade gradually over that time.

I did use aloevera and witchhazel at different stages to reduce the redness.

Scabs were ready to come off and were coming off at day 10.

I have been on finasteride for about 5 years roughly and I will be posting some more pics in next few days as I am at the 6 month mark now(half way point).

----------


## m261978

Please do post them. This is the doctor I am considering while I am still living in the NYC metro area....will be moving back to Florida soon

----------


## chrisdav

I had some pictures taken this morning.

There is no product in my hair, and I don't use a flash on any pictures I take.

I am happy with how my hair is progressing, and it's look better in the flesh.

Hopefully I have bit more growth and maturing as that is equally as important as the growth.

When I go to London to see Dr Feller in May, It will be around 7/7half month mark and I am sure he will take some better pictures which I will also post.

----------


## m261978

Amazing job, I could only hope to look halfway that good. 

I've been doing searches here - one thing I still don't understand -- is this the same "Dr. Feller" from NY? It seems like half the posts about Dr. Feller pertain to NY, and the rest, to London...I just assumed it was the same guy, but he travels amongst the two locations (?)

----------


## chrisdav

Dr Feller is in New York.

I am from the Uk and travelled to New York.

He is in London for a few days in May for Consultations.

----------


## Spex

Looking GREAT Chris! Well done and only half way through the process.







Dr Feller works out of his office in NY www.fellermedical.com 

I am his UK representative  - feel free to email me if i can help answer any questions.

Best 
Spex

----------


## chrisdav

I sent my pics across to Spex last night and he kindly made a comparison/contrast of my hair preop and 6 months post.

p://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh96/Fellermedical/compare-1.jpg

----------


## chrisdav

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/h.../compare-1.jpg

----------


## Spex



----------


## chrisis

I think it would be better if the patient pulled his hair back as in pre-surgery pics. Having it styled forward hides where the hairline is now as opposed to then so hard to see the improvement.

----------


## chrisis

Ignore that I just realised there were more pics. Just saw the contrast side-by-side ones.

----------


## chrisdav

More pictures slightly wet and combed back.

Waiting for my hair to grow longer  :Smile:

----------


## Folly

Wow, still looks dense even when wet. Your hairline will look brilliant in a few months when your transplanted hairs mature and you get the rest of your growth. Dr. Feller does the best hairlines (along with Dr. Rahal).

----------


## sausage

It looks very good.

Are you taking Fin to keep the rest of your hair?

If you are is it working for you?

If not then I guess you will have to continue getting a hair transplant every 1-2 years as your hair gradually thins out.

----------


## chrisdav

yeah I am on finasteride Sausage, have been for 4 or 5 years.

I am realistic and know that my hairloss is minimal in comparison to some forum members but I am taking all the measures to preserve my native hair and slow down/halt the process.

Hair loss is hard to predict and the usual indicators (rate of loss, family/relatives loss, miniaturization on the scalp etc) are the best indications the surgeons currently have I believe.

I am sure at some stage, I may require more surgery whether that is in 3-5 years,10,20 years but you never know. 

How is your search for a surgeon going, have you decided yet or you still researching?

----------


## sausage

> How is your search for a surgeon going, have you decided yet or you still researching?


 I gave up, I have far less hair than you have and my donor hair is not great so surgeons were generally not too happy to help me achieve what I wanted. Some were happy to help but as the general view was not too positive I did not proceed.

I am now on Fin. Even though I was highly skeptical of the stuff I guess the continued positiveness from people on the web about the drug and the fact that I have no other options right now made me give in to purchasing it.

I am only 2-3 weeks into taking it along with Regaine foam and Toco-8. If peoples claims that it has a good chance of thickening up and even growing new hairs for me then it could make a big enough difference to my hair and therefore better my options for a hair transplant.

I have a fairly high receeded hairline in the typical 'V' shape and the hair on top of my head is very thin and the hairs are in that microscopic phase so if they come back to life as I said it could make a big difference then I could just get my temples/hairline filled in with a HT.

I don't really expect anything to be honest but I'm hoping for the best.

I just hope Replicel bring good news this month. If they do then I think Hair Transplants won't be necessary for me or anyone else in the near future.

I am sometimes quite happy with the way I look bald other times I am really down. I think I could get on with it if I had a decent girlfriend that didn't care about it. Thats ideally the biggest and most likely cure of my depression right now......getting a decent girl.

My biggest fear is being single forever.

----------


## chrisdav

I am sorry to hear about that Sausage.

Hair is only one attribute of numerous that a male possesses and don't let it rule your life. 

You are only a young still and have your whole life ahead of you, you only live once so live it to the full and have no regrets.

Have you tried using concealer as they are helpful?

Who knows what lies ahead in the future regarding hairloss and restoration, but I am sure you will find a nice girlfriend in time if you remain positive and upbeat.

There are plenty of men losing their hair who have lovely girlfriends/partners and I am sure if you build a solid foundation for yourself, you will do just that.

Just make sure you develop your other attributes ie make sure you go to the gym and get in relatively good shape,be ambitious so you can hopefully obtain a job which not only you enjoy but pays well and enables you to build a solid foundation for you and your future partner/girlfriend but also your personality e.g confidence, charm, inteligence etc.

Was your donor supply below average or was that thinning?

----------


## sausage

> Was your donor supply below average or was that thinning?


 Thanks for the support mate.

It was below average. I think it may have thinned out a bit as when my hairloss started I got so angry and started tearing it out myself. I know, sounds mad, it was like I was angry with God letting this happen to me. (Not that I believe in god).

I just need to take the steps to get me out into the world meeting new people, I have become reclusive, mainly cos I have lost touch with old friends and the fact I got fed up with them. Once I move out of home then I can get on with my life. I can't do this right now cos of my work situation.

As I said a girlfriend would make a huge difference to my life, if someone can accept me with my baldness then I guess I would not have anything to worry about + I will have someone to do things with which I don't have right now. Theres so much I want to do but stuck in my own little world its pretty crap.

I work out, My physical shape is fairly good, just trying to get a toned sporty physique which I am not too far off so that keeps me occupied.

----------


## chrisdav

Glad to hear your getting in good shape.

The only one who can make changes in your life is YOU and in general, something won't happen unless you make it happen.

You should contact some of your old friends and starting going out more often where you live.

Not only will you make new friends, who you might rather socialise with, but you are more likely to meet more females and possibly the girl you are looking for.

I like this quote, which I read recently and I think it is very motivating.

I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.

For me personally,when I am sat on my death bed, I want to know I lived life to the fullest and had no regrets and I am sure you are no different.

Just keep your chin up,get your life back on track by going in the right direction and you will get there in the end if you work hard Sausage.  :Smile:

----------


## sausage

Unfortunately I will always have regrets I am just that type of person, I have always told myself that theres not too much I could have done about the regrets I have and will have because they were caused by my shyness and hairloss and at those times I could not defeat either issue how much I tried.

I just hope soon enough I can fully defeat my issue with my hairloss or at least in part and get on with life.

I am stuck with my parents at the moment as I try to get a permanent position at work, I can not risk moving out when my job isn't secure. This is holding me back as I would like to move out and move in shared accommodation and then I will be out all the time meeting new people. At the moment I don't really know anyone anymore and got fed up of old friends taking the piss out of my hair so they can go die for all I care.

----------


## Losing_It

Talking about it is a great first step sausage. I recently had to apply for a permanent position at work for a job i had been doing for a number of years. You know what even woth all the uncertainties i still went and bought myself a car. Stupid, maybe but life doesn't wait for anyone. Good luck and all the best

----------


## sausage

> Talking about it is a great first step sausage. I recently had to apply for a permanent position at work for a job i had been doing for a number of years. You know what even woth all the uncertainties i still went and bought myself a car. Stupid, maybe but life doesn't wait for anyone. Good luck and all the best


 Yeah It feels good to talk about it.

I have just got to push myself to get what I want in life.

My work situation winds me up. I have had it for years. I was in temporary contracts for 2 years at one company, someone in a permanent position left and they bought someone else in permanently to replace him! I had been their 2 ****ing years waiting for a permanent role and someone goes straight in!!! I was fuming. It had nothing to do with me personally it was simply the fact they had no thought of offering it to me!! I eventually got laid off cos they lost a major client bloody twats!!....

I went to a competitor (where I am now) which is a much better place to work. And again I am a temp, 3 months then another 3 months so on and so on!!!! JUST GIVE ME A PERMANENT CONTRACT U BASTARDS!!!

Had to get that off my chest.

+ I would not mind a car or even a house of my own but being a temp I can't do f-all rite now.

----------


## Losing_It

V


> Yeah It feels good to talk about it.
> 
> I have just got to push myself to get what I want in life.
> 
> My work situation winds me up. I have had it for years. I was in temporary contracts for 2 years at one company, someone in a permanent position left and they bought someone else in permanently to replace him! I had been their 2 ****ing years waiting for a permanent role and someone goes straight in!!! I was fuming. It had nothing to do with me personally it was simply the fact they had no thought of offering it to me!! I eventually got laid off cos they lost a major client bloody twats!!....
> 
> I went to a competitor (where I am now) which is a much better place to work. And again I am a temp, 3 months then another 3 months so on and so on!!!! JUST GIVE ME A PERMANENT CONTRACT U BASTARDS!!!
> 
> Had to get that off my chest.
> ...


 I have been a temp contract  worker for 4 years. Just been made permanent, havent signed a contract yet, but i had to re-apply for my position, do the interviews, and sit in a 5 hour psychometric test to see if i can spell. I am nearing my mid-thirties now. About the ladies, hairloss is not that big of a deal, you will find one that will look past that. We will always have regrets, that is part of life, but try to look to the future and not the past. I am from Cape Town so I need a car to get around. Beautifull beaches and woman an lots of cool places to escape for a weekend.

----------


## Losing_It

Cellphone typing not good. Chris great result

----------


## sausage

I will be moving forward soon  :Smile: 

Just need a permanent job....and a girl and I'll be sorted.

----------


## Zuko

Hey Chrisdav,

I also have a consultation with Dr. Feller in May in the UK. My aim to have a my second HT with him after my first didn't go to plan. How long did you have to wait for the procedure once booked? 

Also what were the additional costs of the accomodation and flights? Im looking to have between 1500-1800 grafts so am trying to make sure im under no illusions regarding the finances.

Thanks!

----------


## mpb47

> I will be moving forward soon 
> 
> Just need a permanent job....and a girl and I'll be sorted.


 I feel for you on the temp jobs. I went through that right out of college. Not only did they never hire me full time they screwed me and several others out of a lot of back pay they owed us. I ended getting a much better job (gov) and have been there ever since. Karma is true as the IRS finally got those guys.

----------


## Gandolf

Hey Chrisdav,

Any updates?

----------


## chrisdav

Hi Gandolf.

Yes I will have 9 month pics this week.

----------


## jman91

> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a newbie to the hair transplant forums but I have been discretely browsing and reading various posts over a period of time, so I thought there is no better way to start my account with a post regarding my recent hair transplant repair surgery.
> 
> I live in England and had been planning for a long while to get my hair repaired, due to two poor previous surgeries.
> 
> The first one was FUT with Norton clinic and 2nd was FUE with Fueclinics with a certain Mr Isherwood being attached to both of these clinics. 
> 
> I cannot stress enough do not touch these clinics with a barge pole and due to being, young, naïve and a little impatient at the time, left me with a large hole in my back pocket when I was earning very little money, poor scarring, negligible hair growth and wasted donor hair and even mental scarring as it leaves you questioning is this whole industry brutal? and is it possible to achieve the desired result?
> ...


 you're obviously going to progress, what are you going to do after using up 2000 grafts on your temples?

----------

